
Crystal Lang vs. Node.js vs. Go Benchmarks - bigtunacan
http://blog.seraum.com/crystal-lang-vs-nodejs-vs-golang-vs-http-benchmark
======
Vendan
It should be noted that this is a rather poor benchmark, comparing
multiprocess SO_REUSEPORT and single process multithreading, as well as no
consistent header set. Note that the crystal implementation is outputting
about 92 bytes per request, whereas Go put out 142 bytes per request. Also, Go
stdlib was tested with different settings then any of the others.

------
diakritikal
Ugh... not a great article, I don't tend to read micro benchmark articles with
baited breath for some nuggets of insight so no surprise really.

WRT Go:

Linux implementation of SO_REUSEPORT initially had a few big gotchas, such as
incoming conns could get dropped if one of the multiple listening process
terminates. I don't know what the state of affairs is now however it was an
eminently sensible position not to support it on Linux way back when.

So fasthttp doesn't really have a good reputation for correctness[1],
sacrificing much of the HTTP specs for speed. I can't imagine I'd ever want to
use it.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/5w3ang/switching_fr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/5w3ang/switching_from_nethttp_to_fasthttp_is_it_worth_it/)

------
LeoNatan25
This is written in a very messy manner. The author clearly had gaps in their
expertise, it was pointed to them and they made a mess of stikethroughs and
updates. I'd rather people fully explore the areas they intend to write on,
instead of mission out fundamentals and coming out with misleading results.

------
spullara
If you are going to post your benchmarks for web serving you should just
contribute to Techempower's benchmarks.

[https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)

------
rattray
While it's understood that generalized benchmarks will never be
representative, it's usually nice to see at least a few different examples
(eg; parse/process/return large JSON blob, read objects from a db, do some
math).

Regardless, I appreciate the author's taking the time to run these and share.

------
imightbewrong
I would love to see how Elixir compares in this matchup.

~~~
chimen
I don't think the power of elixir sits in the benchmarks of this sort. Elixir
is not a fast language.

------
hyperpape
In addition to the other complaints that people are making, running on
localhost has a lot of potential to skew client-server benchmarks.

------
Thaxll
Another useless benchmark!

